# Internal Cardioversion



## schmsuz (Mar 7, 2012)

How is device based internal cardioversion billed?  Can 92961 be billed when a shock is delivered via the icd?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 9, 2012)

schmsuz said:


> How is device based internal cardioversion billed?  Can 92961 be billed when a shock is delivered via the icd?




 Currently, there is no listed CPT code that accurately reflects cardioversion or overdrive pacing performed through an implanted pacemaker or defibrillator.
According to the instructions in the front of the CPT book, we should not report a CPT code that merely approximates the service provided; if no CPT accurately describes the service, we must use an unlisted code such as 93799
(Unlisted cardiovascular service or procedure).This is the code that should be used to report cardioversion and overdrive pacing performed through an implanted device.

   It is inappropriate to report these procedures with codes: 92960 (Cardioversion, elective, electrical con- version of arrhythmia; external), 92961 (Cardioversion, elective, electrical conversion of arrhythmia; internal [separate procedure]), or 93724 (Electronic analysis of antitachycardia pacemaker system [includes electrocardiographic recording, programming of device, induction and termination of tachycardia via implanted pacemaker, and interpretation of recordings]).


----------

